# Mathematical Model for Surviving a Zombie Attack



## Skyler (Aug 15, 2009)

Mathematical Model for Surviving a Zombie Attack | Wired Science | Wired.com

See? Mathematicians aren't all useless after all.


----------



## Curt (Aug 15, 2009)

Good information to have.


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tip...


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll have to write that formula on the back of my range card.


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 15, 2009)

Good to know. Now I have to rearrange my whole system.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 16, 2009)

I will now look at my fellow citizens in a new light, with the label of a "susceptible."


----------

